# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  نمونه Web App کاملا سه لایه + توضیحات + آموزش

## manager

این پروژه کاملا 3 لایه طراحی شده و در آن از یک ORM استفاده شده. همچنین به صورت فارسی توضیحاتی در برنامه گنجانده شده که مطالعه ی آن می تونه به فهم منطق برنامه کمک کنه. حالا گذشته از معماری آن، این وب سایت یک سیستم آموزش آنلاین دانشگاه است. البته محدود. مسئولان دانشگاه می تونن اقدام به ترم بندی ، گروه بندی دروس و انتخاب واحد و تعیین نمره و .. انجام بدند.



در این پروژه موارد زیر به کار برده شده :
- Asp.net 2.0 Membership and User management
- Gentle.net ORM
- SQL Server 2000
 
آخرین نسخه نرم افزار را از اینجا  دانلود کنید. در ضمن چون این پروژه یک پروژه دانشجوئی بوده و در ظرف 3.5 روز (60 ساعت) ایجاد شده و مطمئنا خالی از ایرادات منطقی نیست، لذا از خطاهای مکشوفه از طرف دوستان استقبال خواهد شد.  لطفا در این تاپیک از مطرح کردن مسائل بی ربط و بی کیفیت خودداری کنید. 

در ضمن Password این فایل www.dotnetsource.com هست.

--------------

به روز رسانی شامل :
1- اضافه کردن سایر کنترل های سفارشی
2- رفع چند Bug

----------


## cactuskhan

1- یکسری از چیزا لود نشد ! چرا ؟؟ 
2-  با اون نام کاربری و کلمه عبوری که داده بودی وارد نمیشه !
3- من آموزشی ندیدم !

----------


## manager

> 1- یکسری از چیزا لود نشد ! چرا ؟؟ 
> 2-  با اون نام کاربری و کلمه عبوری که داده بودی وارد نمیشه !
> 3- من آموزشی ندیدم !


1- فایل های Dll این کنترل های سفارشی همراه پروژه هست و نیازی به سورس آنها ندارید ولی اگر خواستید اونها رو هم براتون Share می کنم.
2- دوباره تست کنید، از نصب صحیح Database اطمینان حاصل کنید، در پایان به خود جدول Membership در دیتابیس مراجعه کنید، کلمات عبور یه صورت Clear Text ذخیره شده اند.
3- آموزش همین  جوابیه که من دارم بهتون می دم.

----------


## mahdi_negahi

manager جان اون کنترل ها هم اگر share کنی ممنون میشیم

----------


## cactuskhan

دوست عزیز : قبل از هرچیز ممنون از پاسخگویی شما !
1- اگه سورس اونها رو هم بزاری ممنون میشم !
2- با دانشجو و مسئول آموزش تونستم وارد شم ولی با مدیریرت نه ! دیتایبس هم کامل نصب شده
3- این پاسخگویی شما یعنی رفع اشکال کاربران نه  آموزش ! منظور من از آموزش اینکه شما تو یه فایل pdf از اول تا آخر پروژه رو شرح داده باشید !

----------


## babi_wd

> دوست عزیز : قبل از هرچیز ممنون از پاسخگویی شما !
> 1- اگه سورس اونها رو هم بزاری ممنون میشم !
> 2- با دانشجو و مسئول آموزش تونستم وارد شم ولی با مدیریرت نه ! دیتایبس هم کامل نصب شده
> 3- این پاسخگویی شما یعنی رفع اشکال کاربران نه  آموزش ! منظور من از آموزش اینکه شما تو یه فایل pdf از اول تا آخر پروژه رو شرح داده باشید !


آموزش رو بی خیال شو
فکر نمکنم تجزیه و تحلیل یه برنامه اینقدر سخت باشه که یه PDF هم برای آموزش خط به خط اون لازم باشه
وجود یه پروژه 3 لایه،به تنهایی یعنی آموزش
اگه آموزش خط به خط میخوای به سایت مایکروسافت یه سر بزن فیلم آموزشی مربوط رو بگیر

----------


## cactuskhan

همه که مثل شما حرفه ای نیستند رفیق !!! من 2 ساله که دارم دات نت کارمیکنم و پروژه ها زیادی هم انجام دادم ولی تا به حال یه پروژه که سه لایه باشه و روی اصول باشه انجام ندادم و به قول خودمون کیلویی کار کردم !!! 
حرف شما هم درسته تو سایت ماکروسافت هم آموزش داره آما لاتینه ! و یادگیری اون مستلزم زمان زیادیه ! اگه یه آموزش فارسی درست و درمون واسه این پروژه های سه لایه باشه ! واقعا کمک بزرگی میکنه .

----------


## یاسر مددیان

> همه که مثل شما حرفه ای نیستند رفیق !!! من 2 ساله که دارم دات نت کارمیکنم و پروژه ها زیادی هم انجام دادم ولی تا به حال یه پروژه که سه لایه باشه و روی اصول باشه انجام ندادم و به قول خودمون کیلویی کار کردم !!! 
> حرف شما هم درسته تو سایت ماکروسافت هم آموزش داره آما لاتینه ! و یادگیری اون مستلزم زمان زیادیه ! اگه یه آموزش فارسی درست و درمون واسه این پروژه های سه لایه باشه ! واقعا کمک بزرگی میکنه .


 
منم مثل شما هستم تا حالا نتونستم به درستی با ساختار 3 لایه کار کنم . واقعیتش هنوز مثال خوبی ندیدم و هر چی دیدم توضیح بود.
فایل دوستمون manager هم در حال دانلوده امیدورام که کمک کنه. با این وجود اگه دوستان مثالی واسه ساختار سه لایه که نحوه کدنویسیش رو نشون بده بذارن ممنون میشم.

----------


## cactuskhan

منظور من هم همینه ! نمونه کار در مورد برنامه نویسی سه لایه کم نیست (مخصوصا نمونه های ماکروسافت) چند مدل فارسی اون رو هم من دیدم ! ولی هیچ کس زحمت اینکه بشینه کامل از A to z  اون رو شرح بده رو به خودش نمیده ! البته میدونم که اینکار کار فوق العاده سختیه و هر کسی مجانی اینکارو نمیکنه !!! مثل اینکه فقط باید خدا قسمت کنه تو یه پروژه با یکی همکار بشی که اینکاره باشه !! 
نمیدونم !!!؟!

----------


## amir.NET2

دوست عزیز چرا نگرانی

شما می تونی از Framework های آماده ای مثل Gentle استفاده کنی

تو دنیای تجاری اصلا جالب نیست که آدم یه سری کارها رو خودش انجام بده

شما توسط Gentle می تونی قوی ترین پروژه های سه لایه رو ایجاد کنی

سمپلی که آقای manager در اولین پست گذاشتن یک نمونه ساده پیاده سازی شده پروژه سه لایه توسط Gentle هست

که البته نمونه های پیشرفته تر و کامل ترش هم می تونید با اندکی جستجو در اینترنت پیدا کنید

یه پیشنهاد (گرچه خودم هیچ وقت بهش گوش نکردم )

اگه دات نت کار هستید Typed DataSource ها رو فراموش نکنید شاید از لحاظ هزیه زمانی خیلی با صرفه باشند برای خروجی حرفه ای و انعطاف پذیر

----------


## manager

> دوست عزیز چرا نگرانی
> 
> شما می تونی از Framework های آماده ای مثل Gentle استفاده کنی
> 
> تو دنیای تجاری اصلا جالب نیست که آدم یه سری کارها رو خودش انجام بده
> 
> شما توسط Gentle می تونی قوی ترین پروژه های سه لایه رو ایجاد کنی
> 
> سمپلی که آقای manager در اولین پست گذاشتن یک نمونه ساده پیاده سازی شده پروژه سه لایه توسط Gentle هست
> ...


لطفا از مطرح کردن مطالبی که هیچ ربطی به عنوان تاپیک ندارند، اجتناب کنید. پیاده سازی 3 لایه هیچ ربطی به ORM نداره ! نگرانی دوستان هم با ORM هایی مثل Gentle حل نمی شه ! بعضی وقت ها خیلی خوبه که آدم یکسری چیزهای رو خودش دوباره بنویسه ( هم دستش راه می افته، هم فکرش و هم اینکه اگر یه موقع اشکال پیدا کرد می تونه مشکل رو به راحتی رفع کنه)! هیچ ابزاری کا یک آماتور رو نمی تونه حرفه ای جلوه بده !
*مجددا متذکر می شم، لطفا از مطرح کردن مطالبی که هیچ ربطی به عنوان تاپیک ندارند، اجتناب کنید.
*

----------


## CodeMasterX

ممنون پروژه جالب و خوب بود، خیلی باگ اساسی نداشت به هر حال خودتون هم ذکر کرده بودین که دانشجویی بوده و ... .در کل از نحوه طراحی و پیاده سازی خوشم اومد، ممنون.

موفق باشید.

----------


## roze_sepideh

به نظر من هم کار آقای منیجیر خیلی هم خوب هست و دارن به بقیه لطف میکنن که پروژه شون رو در اخهتیارشون میذارن...
ممنون آقای منیجر.....
اما من یه مشکلی هم دارم.... نمیتونم پروژه رو اجرا کنم و خطای زیر رو میده:


The Debuger cannot continue running the process, The project file '' has been renamed or or no longer in the solution

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

دوستان لطف کنند و از ارسال مطالب فاقد محتوا خودداری کنند.
کار جناب آقای فراحی ستودنی است.


متشکرم.

----------


## L_eskandary

سلام
من source پروژه رو دانلود کردم ولی extract نمیشه ! البته من پسورد رو هم دادم ولی می نویسه wrong password . ممنون می شم اگه در این مورد راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## h_sharifi_sh

salam, agha mamnon babate barnamatoon, agha ye soal: database in proje sqlexpresse ya sql mamoli?
toye khode visual studio ke database ro baz nemikone , toye sql server 2005 ham ke bazesh kardam barname nemitoone behesh connect she

----------


## L_eskandary

سلام 
بابا لااقل اونهایی که تونستن پروژه رو باز کنن بگن موقع  Extract از چه پسی استفاده می کنن ؟ 
آخه من پسی که نوشتن رو می دم ولی error میده . ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین .  :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## iman_22a

> سلام 
> بابا لااقل اونهایی که تونستن پروژه رو باز کنن بگن موقع  Extract از چه پسی استفاده می کنن ؟ 
> آخه من پسی که نوشتن رو می دم ولی error میده . ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین .


کلمه عبور www.dotnetsource.com هستش . من قبلا تست کرده بودم و جواب میداد . شاید فایل شما خراب دانلود شده باشه (مخصوصا اگه از DAP استفاده کرده باشین)

----------


## ali.akhbary

دیگه آدرس دانلودکار نمی کنه!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sabe62r

سلام
ضمن تشكر از جنابعالي  متاسفانه من نتوانستم با نام كاربري كه داده ايد وارد شوم بهتره بگم اصلا" نميشه به با نك اطلاعاتي membership وصل شد و بعد از زدن دكمه ورود پيغامي مبني بر مشكل در اتصال به بانك sql مي دهد.
لطفا" راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## nPad.Net

> سلام 
> بابا لااقل اونهایی که تونستن پروژه رو باز کنن بگن موقع Extract از چه پسی استفاده می کنن ؟ 
> آخه من پسی که نوشتن رو می دم ولی error میده . ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین .


اول مطمئن شید که فایل بدون خطا دانلود شده.تنها دلیلی که ممکنه extract با err همراه شه کپی کردن پسورد از اینجاست.بنابراین اگه پسورد رو خودتون تایپ کنید مشکل حل خواهد شد!

----------


## corona

دوست عزیز ممنون از کدی که گذاشتی. اگه میشه یک لطفی کن و اسکریپت دیتابیست رو بزار. ممنون میشم. من از Sql server 2008  استفاده می کنم و نمیتونیم دی بی شما رو اتچ کنم.

----------


## moji1046

سلام-فایل رو دانلود کردم-ولی نمی تونم توی sql server2005 دیتا بیس رو اتچ کنم-اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## khz-web1

من هم نمیتوتم فایل دیتا بیس رو atach کنم... لطفا اسکریپت فایل دیتابیس رو بزار تا بتونیم از نو بسازیمش...

----------


## iliya_s20

truhfthxdfyghertyerthftghj

----------


## debugger

عزیز دل انگیز این برنامه ای که نوشتی فقط به درد خودت میخوره

من یک پروژه کار می کنم یک سال بعد میام پروزه را باز می کنم . سه ساعت کنکاش می کنم نمی فهمم چی به چیه ؟ الان شما اومدی یه سورس گذاشتی اصلا معلوم نیست چی به چیه

انتظار داری مردم هم بفهمن چیه ؟ شاید شما خیلی در سطح بالایی کار کردی . ولی هر کس سبک متفاوتی داره . شاید اگر هدف تعریف بشه من بهتر از شما صورت مساله را ساده کنم و کد بنویسم. 

من که اصلا نظری ندارم

وقتی مردم میگن داکیومنت بزار راست میگن

----------

